# Ready to test her yet?



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Just completed a rebuild of my 65 389Tri. New Butler Performance parts with Ross forged to spec pistons. Went through the standard 200 mile back road accel / decel, cahnged oil and filter, then another 100 miles for a total of 300 now. Did some freeway test for acceleration and was impressed. My question is for those who have traveled this road, when is it safe to let it all out and see what she can do?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sonoma GTO said:


> Just completed a rebuild of my 65 389Tri. New Butler Performance parts with Ross forged to spec pistons. Went through the standard 200 mile back road accel / decel, cahnged oil and filter, then another 100 miles for a total of 300 now. Did some freeway test for acceleration and was impressed. My question is for those who have traveled this road, when is it safe to let it all out and see what she can do?


I would not baby the engine, but I would not push it to its limits either - maybe keep it below 5,000 RPM's for another 1,000 miles. Sounds like you already did the accel/decel procedure and that is probably the most important in seating rings - which is really all you have to worry about.

If me, with the miles you now have on it, go back and retorque some of the bolts. Often you will have the no-torque type head gaskets, but it might not hurt to re-torque them anyway. You could contact Butler for their suggestions. But, I would check the intake bolts, exhaust bolts, & carb stud nuts as these seem for me to be the ones that will loosen up on you.

In any case, I would repeat the accel/decel cycle another time after the fresh filter/oil change and think you should be good to go.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Drive it like ya stole it. You’ve got way more miles than i typically put on new motors. There’s nothing wrong with waiting till 1k miles or more. There’s also nothing wrong with doing full redline pulls at you’re current state.

My race motors have 3 warmups before they either go on the dyno or go to the track. For street driving and longevity you were right to do the break in procedure you’ve done. Now go see what that bad boy will do ?


----------

